# Anybody into small knives



## Blue72 (Jan 11, 2008)

I travel a lot for business to places that have restrictions to blade size and fixed blades. So I have been carrying a Spyderco Dragonfly for years and have grown to love this thing. The blade is only slightly smaller than the delica but allowed into places (such as Boston) that restrict blade length to 2.5". The handle is designed very well to have a secure grip and the best part is that it folds to a very compact size. There are very few cutting chores this knife cannot handle I even use it outdoors.


----------



## BIGIRON (Jan 11, 2008)

When size is an issue, I carry a Jester or a Benchmite, depending on whether I'm "dressed-up" or not. A Gerber Ridge with the clip removed is also a great small, thin carry knife.


----------



## cutlerylover (Jan 11, 2008)

I LOVE my little Peter Atwood Skeeter, tiny little neck knife, but when I am in public I sometiems use that as to not scare the sheeple...lol, for such a tiny blade it handles many of my daily cutting chores...Its suprising how little of a cuttign edge we all really need to get the job done...


----------



## Dirty Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

The Spyderco Navigator is another small-but-useful knife. I love mine!

Regards,
Dirty Bob


----------



## Chronos (Jan 11, 2008)

I've got a nice little Kershaw Onion framelock (assisted opening), an Anso necker, and a little Ivan Campos PFB. They are all "pocketable" and useful. The little Kershaw has seen the most use.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jan 11, 2008)

I always carry a Swiss Army knife or two.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 12, 2008)

I carried a beautiful Cold Steel Tuff Lite for years, until losing it. Haven't seen anything yet to compare in terms of small size and beefy construction. Sure would be interested in a suitable replacement but have practically given up looking.


----------



## DaveG (Jan 13, 2008)

A Spyderco Lady Bug,handles some jobs very well for such a small blade.I like it with the combo blade.


----------



## OhCanada (Jan 13, 2008)

I carry a Lone Wolf T2 which is a big folder and sometimes gets comments on the size from sheeple.

If I was to carry a smaller folder it would be Spyderco as I have carried an Endura for years and they have smaller models but the same familiar design.

I'd also consider one of the pocket sized fix blade but these tend to be customs and are not sold around here like Spydercos.


----------



## Dirty Bob (Jan 13, 2008)

Anyone looking for a small fixed blade may want to look at the KABAR TDI. With a custom pocket sheath, it might be just the right mix of size and usability.

Regards,
Dirty Bob


----------



## jzmtl (Jan 13, 2008)

Not really into it, but I've been carrying a vic classic on my keyring since 95.


----------



## jbosman1013 (Jan 14, 2008)

I got a tops baghdad box cutter for christmas and love it, if you looking for a small tuff knife look here http://www.topsknives.com/index.php


----------



## bouncer (Jan 14, 2008)

I like small fixed blades Atwoods are awesome not that I own one. I'm looking at another Emerson La Griffe .kabar last ditch and a shivworks lil'loco


----------



## bubbajoe (Jan 14, 2008)

I like the Boker Subcom. Use it as my moneyclip. I also like the Buck Sirus assisted opening ,nice little edc knife


----------



## Dirty Bob (Jan 15, 2008)

For a nice little money clip, the Gerber EAB -- which uses utility knife blades -- might work. The clip looks like it was meant to be used as a money clip. Under $10 at Wal-Mart. 

Regards,
Dirty Bob


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 17, 2008)

I have no use for a small blade...


----------



## TKC (Jan 19, 2008)

*Yes, I like small knives, as Boston has a 2 1/2 max blade limit. So, I have some awesome little knives.*


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a Gerber LST 200 model (not manufactured anymore~~if it is let me know I want more) It has a blade of less than 1 1/2 inches and a total length of less than 3 1/2 inches


----------



## powernoodle (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## sunspot (Jan 19, 2008)

Good little knife with an axis lock.
Lone Wolf Knives


----------



## cy (Jan 19, 2008)

Atwood knives are cool, but places like our local courthouse will not allow fixed blades of any length. 

my tiny cold steel folder, key ring knife gets by every time. it's laminated blade is razor sharp, putting out way more cutting power than size would indicate.


----------



## jeffb (Jan 19, 2008)

Spyderco Co-Pilot, bottom pictured w/ Calypso....I often use and carry either.


----------



## savumaki (Jan 19, 2008)

I got a Fallkniven U2 a couple of years ago and would not trade it. Great knife.
Currently on ring with a Fenix P1.


----------



## GarageBoy (Jan 19, 2008)

I vote for Spyderco Dyad, Kiwi, Lava


----------



## Tempest UK (Jan 20, 2008)

Living in the UK, you don't really have much choice :shakehead If you want to carry them on you in public, they have to be small...

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Dirty Bob (Jan 20, 2008)

But in the right hands, a small knife can still be very effective. There's a Michael Janich demo on the Web somewhere, in which he shows how a tiny box cutter can inflict a vicious wound. 

Even a Spyderco Dragonfly, Navigator, or other small blade can do things that would surprise many people. The key is to have a knife that's sturdy.

Regards,
Dirty Bob


----------



## guyg (Jan 20, 2008)

I carried a Mini Buck 425 for a while. I also like a Small Vic SAK, But mostly I carry a Chris Reeve Umfaan as a small blade.


----------



## Tempest UK (Jan 21, 2008)

Dirty Bob said:


> But in the right hands, a small knife can still be very effective. There's a Michael Janich demo on the Web somewhere, in which he shows how a tiny box cutter can inflict a vicious wound.


 
I'm not interested in how effective a knife may be as a weapon. That's not why I don't like only being able to carry a sub-3" knife in the UK. To me, a knife is a tool. 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Dirty Bob (Jan 22, 2008)

Tempest UK: 
Looks like we disagree, but that's OK. I plan to visit the UK someday and intend to leave everything but a tiny SAK Classic at home. I doubt sincerely that I'll have trouble anyway. I plan to stay out of bad areas and avoid trouble, just as I always do.

Having had to rely on knives as both tools and weapons, I happen to see them differently. I escaped a mugging in 2001 with a small knife, and never had to draw it, thank God. My hand in my pocket and (I guess) my body language and facial expression convinced two men to back off. I was fortunate. 

As tools, a small knife can still be quite useful, but I see more limitations due to the small size, especially in the outdoors. 

All my best,
Dirty Bob


----------



## Tempest UK (Jan 22, 2008)

Dirty Bob said:


> Tempest UK:
> Looks like we disagree, but that's OK. I plan to visit the UK someday and intend to leave everything but a tiny SAK Classic at home. I doubt sincerely that I'll have trouble anyway. I plan to stay out of bad areas and avoid trouble, just as I always do.
> 
> 
> ...



No problem, each to their own 

I agree about the limitations of a small knife as a tool, in some applications.

Enjoy your visit to the UK 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## adamlau (Jan 22, 2008)

The Spyderco Cricket (serrated) w/ G-10 scales used to be my favorite EDC blade until I lost all three of them :mecry:. These days, I sport an Emerson CQC-7A . Not too expensive a carry to worry about actually putting it to hard use (yes, I used to shelf queen my SNG Spearpoint).


----------



## adamlau (Jan 22, 2008)

Double post.


----------



## shakeylegs (Jan 25, 2008)

I use a VG-10 Ladybug for ultralight backpacking and just picked up a Benchmite Auto that I like very much for EDC.


----------



## tussery (Jan 26, 2008)

I would love a Benchmite (154CM) version. Unfortunately I found out about Benchmade after they stopped producing them. And I don't want a Benchmite auto due to the legality issues with them.


----------



## shakeylegs (Jan 26, 2008)

tussery said:


> I would love a Benchmite (154CM) version. Unfortunately I found out about Benchmade after they stopped producing them. And I don't want a Benchmite auto due to the legality issues with them.



Not sure about Tx but the Benchmite Auto is legal in California as I understand it.


----------



## tussery (Jan 26, 2008)

shakeylegs said:


> Not sure about Tx but the Benchmite Auto is legal in California as I understand it.


Well as loose as the whole definition of a switchblade in Tx law is. It would include all Auto knives, and would put assisted openers, and even something like the Axis Lock on the verge of being illegal.


----------



## springnr (Jan 27, 2008)

Another vote for the Fallkniven U2 here.


----------



## Dirty Bob (Jan 28, 2008)

Heck, where I live in Texas (San Antonio), locking folders are banned! It isn't enforced, unless the cops are looking for a reason to arrest someone who's causing problems, but I can remember two cases in the last few years that someone was busted for possession of a locking folder.

OTOH, TX doesn't control fixed blades, so I legally carry a small fixed blade in my pocket, instead of a "tactical" folder. I'm very discrete with it, and I always have a non-locking folder (SwissTech UTILI-KEY or a Swiss Army Knife) for mundane tasks. Neither of the above raises eyebrows.

All my best,
Dirty Bob


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jan 28, 2008)

I guess it really depends on your requirements and what you're useage will be. I used to carry a Spyderco LadyBug, they a Benchmade Benchmite. I liked both. Since the holidays, I wanted even smaller, so I've been carrying a Swiss Army Knife classic. Most of my useage is opening packages, boxes, etc. I'd not want to use the Classic for anything more than that.


----------



## Dirty Bob (Jan 29, 2008)

> I guess it really depends on your requirements and what you're useage will be.


Yep, that's a good approach! Tailor the tool to the task. My tiny SwissTech UTILI-KEY is a great example of a very minimalistic edged tool that can go *almost* anywhere and can be used in public without scaring little old ladies across the room. 

I like fixed blades and have picked up a Buck Hartsook -- one of the absolutely smallest fixed blades available. I'm planning to make a tiny Kydex sheath to put on my keyring. The Hartsook is hardly bigger than a key itself. As a bonus, the Buck is made of S30V steel, is inexpensive, and mine was scary sharp, right out of the box. The factory sheath is not wonderful, but it can be tightened up by wrapping the throat with tape or rubber bands. I'm thinking that a minimal Kydex scabbard will be even better. 

EDC items are a personal decision, but it sounds like you've made an excellent choice. The SAK Classic is one of the best tiny tools out there.

Regards,
Dirty Bob


----------



## powernoodle (Jan 29, 2008)

As an urban dweller who sits in front of a laptop all day, the whole point of carrying a folder for me is to have quick access to the blade for those countless daily chores like opening packages and so forth. A small blade does that kind of thing just as easily as a large one, and leaves room for all of the other EDC cr*p I carry. I carry also a Vic Spirit multitool, but the blade does not have the lightning fast deployment that you get from a folder.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 31, 2008)

Besides the Leatherman Micra that's always in my pocket I often will carry a Kershaw Chive or recently a Gerber Mini Fast Draw.

Geoff


----------



## gjg (Feb 2, 2008)

OK Folks: How about a 1.9" S30V bladed, Ti-scaled, hand made, fully functional dual-action auto that fits easily in a jeans watch pocket. It's really a neat piece, NEVER have seen a faster auto opener - heck it's got a REALLY small arc to open in... Micro-Spitfire made by Larry Chew out of Texas. I think he gave up on making this particular model, though....











Greg


----------



## Dirty Bob (Feb 3, 2008)

Very classy auto! What's not to like? Thanks for sharing that; it's a really cool little knife!

Regards,
Dirty Bob


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Feb 8, 2008)

Can't delete?


----------



## Chronos (Feb 9, 2008)

Great knives and great pics!


----------



## datan (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey guys,

I love my small knives. In Australia we aren't really allowed to carry any knife at all including SAKs, but carrying a small knife instead of a large one might mean the difference of you being able to talk yourself out of trouble with the law if you get caught with them.

Here are a few I'd recommend from the Spyderco range:
Lava
Dragonfly
Ladybug
Cricket
Kopa
Kiwi
....few more available....but here are some of my pics of the ones I have 

Kopa (some of them)










Lava





Dragonfly





I use all of them, and the Ladybug (not shown) sits on my keychain and is used all the time. It doesn't raise any eyebrows even when used openly in public.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## HoopleHead (Apr 13, 2008)

right now my Spyderco Spin, Spyderco Ladybug (fully serrated) and Atwood V-Notch Booger are my fave small knives


----------



## Lee1959 (Apr 13, 2008)

Smaller things can serve very useful functions when similar larger items are not as convient. Some of my favorite smaller tools.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice collection of Spydercos *datan*!


----------



## xcel730 (Apr 15, 2008)

I work in NYC and take the subway everyday. There are a few stations that have police doing random bag checks. Even if I carry a legal size Spydero Delica, the LEO could potentially give me problems. Also, I work in an office in Manhattan where noone carries knives, flashlights, or any emergency gears. In the past, I would alternate among Spyderco Delica, Spyderco Paramilitary, Benchmade Mini Skirmish, and Chris Reeve Sebenza knife. Whenever I opened my knife, my coworkers will give me a look :huh: :shakehead. Then I started carry less threating looking knives with me. I still carry three knives all the time (two of which are keychain knives):

(1) AG Russell Ultimate Pen Knife - I used to have a SOG micron, which I didn't like too much, but couldn't find a better one. Now I found the perfect keychain knife. The AG Russell pen knife is super lightweight (0.2 ounces), titanium handle, VG-10 blade (59-61 HRc), and scarey sharp. I use this knife for lightweight cutting.

(2) Kershaw Two-Can - This is more of scissor, but could be a knife I guess.

(3) Doug Ritter Mk4 - A nice gentleman knife made by Lone Wolf (limited edition). It's very small in size, but quite powerful. It has an attractive silver tweed G-10 handle, Paul locking mechanism (pretty sweet), S30V recurved blade. It's quite ironic that when I use this knife, most people would ask to see it instead of being scared.

Since knives #1 and #2 are on my keychain, they're with me at all times. Knife #3, I alternate it among my slipjoint knives (have about 50 of them). Among my favorites are Case Canoe, Sowbelly, and Stockman. I also have Queen, Schatt and Morgan, Great Eastern Cutlery, Northwood, Canal Street Cutlery, and among others that I would ocassionally switch with. It's not easy to be in the city.


----------



## blade06 (Apr 15, 2008)

This is one of my favorite EDCs (Boker Subcom).


----------



## TKC (Apr 15, 2008)

*I love small knives too. But, I have purchased a few because I do live in MA., and go to Boston, so I carry a Boston legal knife. Here are the small knives; with 2 1/2 inch blades that I carry when I need to carry a small knife.*


----------



## FrogmanM (Apr 15, 2008)

Up until now I refused to believe Atwood made folders....scary stuff my good sir!:duh2:

Mayo


----------



## schiesz (Apr 17, 2008)

I used to think that anything under 3" was a 'small' knife, but my most recent knife, with a 2 5/8" blade, has made me re-think this.

Besides, I did not realize there were many places outside of a courthouse that a 2 5/8" blade would be too big. I guess I am pretty spoiled with Missouri's under 4" laws.

schiesz


----------



## jasonck08 (Apr 17, 2008)

All mine are Gerbers and Smith and Wessons in the 2.5-4" range....


----------



## Dantor (Apr 19, 2008)

For small and for the versatility I like SAKs too, you can do so much with them. 
and they just came out with the new Wengers!

the EVO grip 18;





and the EVO soft touch 14;




(felinevet has em)


----------



## Styerman (Apr 21, 2008)

I love small stuff ( 3.0" and under ) . I EDC a Strider PT , and carry lots of sub 3.0 Spydercos . Im a fan of the Boker Wharcom and subclaw . I rarely carry anything bigger than 3.0" . 

I also want to get a Spydi Urban when they come out .

Except for slicing bread , a sub 3.0" will do it all !

Chris


----------



## bltkmt (Apr 21, 2008)

Styerman said:


> I also want to get a Spydi Urban when they come out .


 
I have not heard much lately on these...any ETA?


----------



## TKC (Apr 21, 2008)

*Spyderco makes some awesome small knives. I suggest that you take a look at the Spyderco Spin, Lava, and Dragonfly.*


----------



## Styerman (Apr 22, 2008)

TKC , the Lava is great , on my list . For me the Spin is too small . I have a Dragonfly - which I like lots . I would kill for one in G10 . For me the Dragonfly is about as small as I can go , and still reatain good utility function . 

Some other ones are the CRK Mnandi , the Al Mar SLB , and the Boker Trance . 

Another one thats very usefull is the Victorinox Cadet . 

There are lots of good contenders out there . 

Im thinking the Urban ( due out mid/late summer ) may be the definitive small Urban EDC . Primo steel , great grip ergos , one handed opening , and a slip joint to boot !

Chris


----------



## TKC (Apr 22, 2008)

*I would personally get a CRK Mnandi. They are a tough little knife!! They are classy, but work well in jeans or dress clothes.*


----------



## schiesz (Apr 22, 2008)

I mistakenly thought there was a price limit here. Since there is not, i'd definately look at a CRK Mnandi or Jens Anso Rebel. 

schiesz


----------



## TKC (Apr 23, 2008)

*Now, if you want to go custom, I have some excellent suggestions!!*


----------



## catmouse (Apr 23, 2008)

Where did you get that whistle from?:thinking:



cy said:


> Atwood knives are cool, but places like our local courthouse will not allow fixed blades of any length.
> 
> my tiny cold steel folder, key ring knife gets by every time. it's laminated blade is razor sharp, putting out way more cutting power than size would indicate.


----------



## Styerman (Apr 23, 2008)

Thats an Atwood whistle , very nice , quite noisy .

TKC , if I were going the high end prodo route , i'd go with either the Strider PT or it's CC brother on the Mnandi ( which I prefer to the small Sebbie ). 

Chris


----------



## Rudi (Apr 23, 2008)

Rare Benchmite all Damascus with 2" blade; 2.9" long closed


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 23, 2008)

I sure love my Benchmite Auto, sits nicely in my keychain along wih my Draco 

@Rudy that is just beautifull man, wish i could afford/find one of those.


----------



## glockboy (Apr 24, 2008)

My very small knive, compare to my Benchmite Auto.


----------



## chriscoobs (Apr 24, 2008)

The cricket is nice as others have said. Subcoms are nice too for the $ (about $25 online many places), I have both and prefer the cricket, yes its twice the $ but it has the same quality as almost any large folder you would buy, if you want a small EDC tool with amazing quality and usefulness this is it. On the other hand the subcom is a well made knife for the $ and i wouldnt mind losing it (i never break things,only lose them ). In the Subcoms defense it will feel like a much bigger knife than the cricket, and at $25 its a bargain. they are both worth checking out at a local knife store if available.


----------



## gollum (Apr 24, 2008)

benchmite damascus .. mmm must be worth a bit 
was it a special release?

I can't seem to post my pics (...photobucket )
but I love keychain carry knives...
I make my own ,current fav is stainless damascus tight twist and carbonfiber scales and s/s liner lock. about 2.5" oal.


----------



## gollum (Apr 24, 2008)

pics should work now ... duh :thumbsup:


my edc stuff






key chain made by myself also a nice chunk of my mokume gane on there

also the new edc knife...not quite finished ...needs matching 24k gold plated micro torx and hand rub and polish. features s/s tight twist damascus and mamoth ivory scales with titanium liners.


----------



## gollum (Apr 24, 2008)

this is to me the indestructable and beautiful solution to edc





sorry doubled up on this 





nice double reverse twist to get sexy star pattern mmmm





this is the same but much easier and cheaper to make ....440c and ebony





nice small sword with my mokume 





super tiny s/s damascus pencil sharpener...true!





s/s damascus and thuya burl matching damascus bolsters...good size


----------



## shakeylegs (May 3, 2008)

Does anyone have experience with Linton knives? I just picked this one up, not expecting much. A relatively new product from Taiwan, these supposedly sport ATS 34 blade steel with various handle options including carbon fiber, titanium, and G10. Retail ranges from $30 to $40. I paid $27 total on ebay for the carbon fiber, and picked up the titanium version there yesterday for $8.50. The blade is very thick and the edge has a very large factory bevel. Not benchmade sharp, I reshaped the edge and it is now extremely sharp. 








I can't bring myself to shelve my beloved edc benchmade 690, so the Linton now rides shotgun and sees daily use. I break down lots of boxes at the store and the Linton performs beautifully. And it matches my phone. The blue titanium Linton is a gift for my wife. Normally she wouldn't carry a knife, but these have a Swaraski Crystal imbedded in the thumb stud. How can she resist?


----------



## flipe8 (May 27, 2008)

I really like smaller knives and try to get by with the smallest knife I can that can still perform the tasks I might use it for. For years, my primary work knife was a Spyderco Spur. I also think Spyderco probably makes the best smaller knives out there.


----------



## xcel730 (May 27, 2008)

I work in an office environment ... even something like a Spyderco Delica is consider too aggressive looking. I've been thinking about getting a William Henry knife, but it's way too expensive. I carry the Lone Wolf Doug Ritter MK4 gentleman knife or slipjoints.


----------



## Dr_Lumen (Jun 10, 2008)

datan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I love my small knives. In Australia we aren't really allowed to carry any knife at all including SAKs, but carrying a small knife instead of a large one might mean the difference of you being able to talk yourself out of trouble with the law if you get caught with them.
> 
> ...


 
Was having a read of this thread and surprised that Dan seems to be the only one to mention the Spyderco Kopa. I love small knives, but due to their size, some of them don't fit the hand very well. The Kopa is outstanding in this respect, and the full flat grind and decent steel means it cuts extremely well. I haven't had mine long but immediately fell in love with it... sweet collection Dan..:naughty:

Just a note on the "Australians aren't allowed to carry any knife" comment... this is something there seems to be a lot of misinterpretation about... unless the laws have changed (so don't act on this without checking! - and the states vary) then you may carry a knife if you have legitimate reason for doing so. Of course, "legitimate reason" becomes the stumbling block, but my understanding is that "preparing my lunch", "opening my mail" or "I need it for work" is usually adequate. Whatever the case, there certainly isn't a country-wide, blanket ban on carrying a knife - although it's not open slather either. I definitely agree with your comment on size (and I might add "appearance"). A "serious" looking Spyderco Military with a 4" blade is far more likely to cause trouble than a 2 1/2" bladed Kopa with a pearl handle!

I realise it's off topic... when I was in the UK, I carried a UK Model Spyderco (non-locking blade and less than 3" and therefore legal). I nearly lost the knife when I boarded the Eurail because the knife looks "mean" or "tactical". The guy with the Leatherman (Illegal on 2 counts - locking blade longer than 3") didn't get a second look.:thinking:

Food for thought...
Rod..


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Jun 25, 2008)

I EDC a Spyderco Finch and Fenix L0D Q4 on my key chain.


----------



## Metatron (Jun 26, 2008)

just got my gerber trendy pear onlay, little beauty it is, sharp as hell, even shaved with it just waiting for my van hoy snap fire and schrade black avatar lockback to round my collection off
ok, i admit, just added an Allen Elishewitz pharaoh to my collection, am looking for a benchmade 550bk mini though, rare as hens teeth round these parts:devil:


----------



## meuge (Jun 27, 2008)

xcel730 said:


> I work in NYC and take the subway everyday. There are a few stations that have police doing random bag checks. Even if I carry a legal size Spydero Delica, the LEO could potentially give me problems.


I spoke to an A.D.A. for Kings County (brooklyn) and he says that the exact language of the law is irrelevant, and if the officer wants to arrest you, he can arrest you for ANY knife, period.

On the other hand, he also said that it's equally unlikely that such an arrest would ever lead to prosecution (much less conviction), unless I was arrested in the process of committing another crime. 

So I carry my black Leek without worry (I chose black because it's more inconspicuous on jeans. I think my chances of needing a sharp, locking, assisted opener to cut someone (or myself) out of a burning car, are higher than my chances of getting in trouble for carrying a sub-3" folder... even ignoring the utility I get from the blade every single day.


----------



## stitch_paradox (Jun 28, 2008)

I like to Boker Wharcom and Subclaw more that the Subcom, IMO, the blade style are more useful for utility use and self defense. And the handles sits securely and firmly on my big hands. 

I'm liking the Linton style though.


----------

